# The Wonders of Low Dose Naltrexone



## *Bio* (Mar 5, 2017)

For those that know me from PM may be aware that I've had spine issues for many years including surgeries, two of which took place the last couple of years...one was a two level lumbar fusion and the other was a two level cervical fusion.  Recently I've been having severe pins and needles in many places on my body.  A brain MRI recently ruled out MS.  My pain doc asked me about trying low dose naltrexone...he explained a few things regarding studies and I agreed to try it.  When I got home I did a search on it and I was floored at what was being accomplished with low dose naltrexone and auto immune diseases including MS, Chrone's, ulcerative cholitis, etc along with many types of cancer. It's also been great for inflammation and chronic pain. It's really incredible!

Here are some links...

The Low Dose Naltrexone Homepage

This one is a link off of the above site but it has a lot of studies so I'm putting it up separately... 

What Others Are Saying About LDN

LDN Research Trust - Low Dose Naltrexone |

Low Dose Naltrexone and chronic pain - Pradeep Chopra, MD | LDN Research Trust - Low Dose Naltrexone


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4quvjDiXcY








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDCn0JWv6Io








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXB8lztHZp0


----------



## Sully (Mar 5, 2017)

So, how well has it been working for you?


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 5, 2017)

I start tomorrow!


----------



## pitshack (Mar 6, 2017)

Wow, thank you so much for posting this. My ulcerative colitis is fucking raging right now and I have an appt. with my GI on wednsday to discuss "other options" besides the prednisone that I am currently on. Prednisone is pure evil and I'm sure was created in satan's pharmacy, this shit has me wanting to jump out of my skin!

My "other options" are 6mp and remicade which are both anti-cancer meds with tons of side effects, I'm scared as hell to go on them. I'm going to ask him about LDN, he's pretty open minded so maybe he will go for it.

It's very strange that you just happened to post this at the same time as I'm going to the doctor for UC treatment, maybe its a sign, lol.

I wish you the best of luck with your treatment!


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 6, 2017)

pitshack said:


> Wow, thank you so much for posting this. My ulcerative colitis is fucking raging right now and I have an appt. with my GI on wednsday to discuss "other options" besides the prednisone that I am currently on. Prednisone is pure evil and I'm sure was created in satan's pharmacy, this shit has me wanting to jump out of my skin!
> 
> My "other options" are 6mp and remicade which are both anti-cancer meds with tons of side effects, I'm scared as hell to go on them. I'm going to ask him about LDN, he's pretty open minded so maybe he will go for it.
> 
> ...



Just Google "ldn and ulcerative colitis" and you'll get a lot on the subject!


----------



## Sully (Mar 7, 2017)

I just saw an ad on TV for a new FDA approved weight loss drug. One of the ingredients in it is Naltrexone, and the other is a drug that helps people quit smoking. Very interesting stuff.


----------



## rocco-x (Mar 12, 2017)

Yeah naltrexone is a crazy drug. I first tried it in the early 90's for opiate addiction not knowing how to use it. I got hold of some and used that afternoon. I took 2mgs and in a half hour went into immediate withdrawal that lasted for 2 days. Now I'm on the end of my suboxone taper, 2mg/1mg, and should be off in the next few days. Then want to try to get the Vivitrol shot, which is just injectable naltrexone, and it lasts for 30 days.

  I'm having trouble with my insurance carrier as they won't pay for it. Shots are up to $1,200 in NY state and I definitely can't afford that. 
   From all I've heard from both addicts and alcoholics, the shot not only prevents the effects from opiates but also kills any cravings for both the drugs and alcohol. Now it's being looked into deeper for pain management, which I'll need down the line. Not being able to take opioids is gonna be a struggle. My tolerance is way higher than a normal person would need and the fact that once I take even prescribed meds it will undoubtedly wake up my urges for the harder stuff. If this naltrexone works for the pain it'll be the best option I can take...it'll take care of both the pain and prevent the use of any opioid simply by its presence.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 13, 2017)

*Bio* said:


> I start tomorrow!



Looking forward to hearing how this works for you Bio. Good luck my man!


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 14, 2017)

rocco-x said:


> Yeah naltrexone is a crazy drug. I first tried it in the early 90's for opiate addiction not knowing how to use it. I got hold of some and used that afternoon. I took 2mgs and in a half hour went into immediate withdrawal that lasted for 2 days. Now I'm on the end of my suboxone taper, 2mg/1mg, and should be off in the next few days. Then want to try to get the Vivitrol shot, which is just injectable naltrexone, and it lasts for 30 days.
> 
> I'm having trouble with my insurance carrier as they won't pay for it. Shots are up to $1,200 in NY state and I definitely can't afford that.
> From all I've heard from both addicts and alcoholics, the shot not only prevents the effects from opiates but also kills any cravings for both the drugs and alcohol. Now it's being looked into deeper for pain management, which I'll need down the line. Not being able to take opioids is gonna be a struggle. My tolerance is way higher than a normal person would need and the fact that once I take even prescribed meds it will undoubtedly wake up my urges for the harder stuff. If this naltrexone works for the pain it'll be the best option I can take...it'll take care of both the pain and prevent the use of any opioid simply by its presence.



Yeah, you have to be off of opiates for a bit before using Naltrexone for that purpose.  This thread is actually about Low Dose Naltrexone and the positive effects it has on the immune system.

For you, I would say just keep taking LDN and you won't be able to use opiates...if you do, you'll get sick.

Good luck with the struggle Rocco!


----------



## Sully (Mar 25, 2017)

Any updates, Bio?


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 25, 2017)

Lil' Sully said:


> Any updates, Bio?



It hasn't been that long...Hopefully it was helping with the autoimmune side.  A problem arose once I stopped the pain meds...I only use 1/2 a Norco twice a day unless there's a major flare up...my pain cranked up to a level that was at the top of my pain threshold...it was making me nauseous and my neck pain was cranking up the headaches again.  So, after two weeks I had to abandon the LDN so I could use a low dose of pain meds again.

I had a cervical and thoracic MRI last Friday and saw my spine doc this Thursday.  A year and seven months ago, I had C5-6 and C6-7 fused...found out I need C4-5 and C7-T1 fused...one level above and one level below.  I'm looking forward to not being in pain but that will be 4 levels fused, so I'm just feeling a little bummed.  The other issue is that C3-4 isn't in the best shape and my spine doc said that once I have C4-5 fused it will probably be 4 to 6 years before that needs fusing...sigh...

I'll be heading to a major university after this in order to try and get the issue that's causing all of this under control.  I need a full comprehensive work up and not a test here and a test there.

I had just got myself back in decent shape...no ripped six pack but decent for what I've been through...weighing in 230's...feeling good about myself...I'll be 48 next month.  Now I'll have to start all over AGAIN!  Man I hate that part.


----------



## 360 (May 23, 2017)

How low is your dose?


----------

